# "Brushed Laquer" paper-- need some adv quick



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Im hanging a heavy spun backed shiny paper (see pics. ) 
The walls aren't prisine, but I've done a little mudding - not a total skim or put up liner- and i'm wondering if the weight of the paper is enough to span the irregularities/ or should I be very afraid.
Im kinda an the afraid side right now...

Bill? PWG? Chris??


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Here's a phone shot of the walls, and also some dents in the paper- really wondering if it is possible to get those out once on the wall.

Very close to bailing on this one, foils are scary. 






















Thanks for any help. I wait here....


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Is it Phillip Jeffrey's Lacquered Walls? If so, you should call me. Number is one my website in signature.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Call Tim:yes:


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Did- and he ( with more detail) said run, don't walk away from this one. 
So I packed up. 

Paint Talk to the rescue again!! 

Thanks PWG!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Good advise, glad you let us know the outcome.:thumbsup:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

The next time I do a PJ Lacquered job, I will charge so much that the profit sends me to the Bahamas for a week.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I gotta learn to hang so I can go to the Bahamas.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> The next time I do a PJ Lacquered job, I will charge so much that the profit sends me to the Bahamas for a week.


 
Can I help?


----------

